

Tell me it is not how it looks like, simpleCart - samzhao
http://www.screenr.com/qoQs
I just found a crazy little bug in the Javascript shopping cart plugin, simpleCart.js. I am a javascript noob. I do a lot of jQuery code writing and debugging at this stage, and I use Google Chrome. I found that if you change the price tag of any item using Chrome's "Inspect Element", you can purchase that item at any price you change it into. I don't know if there's something wrong with the demo shop, or the plugin itself is broken. Can some pros tell me if there's really something wrong?
======
marvinkennis
Last time I checked this actually worked in production as well, as the values
are changed before the form is submitted and no data is pulled from a server
to validate. So SimpleCart should be used for low traffic websites, where
orders are manually inspected, as they said on their github page
<https://github.com/wojodesign/simplecart-js/issues/150>

~~~
cjfont
Manually inspecting the price of each purchase, as an alternative to doing a
server-side check? That would be the equivalent of being able to change the
price associated with a product barcode and asking cashiers to verify the
prices for everyone's purchases.

~~~
marvinkennis
Ha, I know. I wasn't stating my own opinion there though. Adding in a server-
side check seems to be the only way to solve this (Note: My knowledge on this
subject is limited), but doing so removes the advantage they have, which is
the easy implementation. This would be cool if it worked flawlessly, but then
again, it doesn't (yet).

~~~
samzhao
Sigh.. I guess we have a winner between javascript and php now. (I heard a lot
of debates recently arguing the javascript would replace php)

~~~
cjfont
Javascript is not really the issue here, some things just shouldn't be done on
the client side.

